

How Do You Talk To An Angel? Use Yobongo, They're All Investing - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/yobongo-funding/

======
asif
I couldn't figure out from the website exactly what Yobongo is. Can someone
help me out?

~~~
calebelston
Yobongo makes it easier to make new connections with people around you. We
connect you with a small group of interesting authentic people nearby and you
can talk about what you are thinking, what you are doing and the news of the
day. You really have to try it to 'get' it.

~~~
asif
With absolutely no disrespect intended, "you have to try it to get it" isn't a
very compelling pitch to get a potential user on board. There are just too
many things out there that one could try. There must be a way that you could
describe the service more explicitly.

------
rsbrown
Brilliant, simple and well executed. No wonder they raised an angel round so
quickly.

I'm jealous... and maybe a little inspired.

------
nuggien
didn't ycombinator also invest in something similar recently? message party or
something?

